# Changing your business name



## pepperi27 (Oct 10, 2008)

How do you do that effectively while allowing your present customers to be able to find you? For example I have an etsy site but the name is more geared towards spirituality rather than a general bath and body name. I feel that the change is necessary I just don't want to lose the customer base I already have. Does that make any sense? I was thinking of keeping the name on one site and changing the .com address on the other. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG! MY shop name is a nightmare!

My B&B line has a fun name & I have had it for 8 years now.

I opened my gallery/craft mall 3 years ago & it is call The Art Spot.

When I opened my etsy shop I used the name Art Spot assuming I would list various items from various artsit in my gallery.

I quickly realized it was against the rules & would be a nightmare to keep up w/ even if it wasn't so I just used it for my bath & body.

What is the problem? Art Spot does not sound anything like a bath & body shop. I believe the name of my product line would be much more effective & get more intitial clicks.

What is the other problem? I am approaching 1000 sales in my etsy shop so I hate to close it down & open a new shop & start w/ 0 feedback.

Would it be worth it? If my sales doubled you bet it would be worth it, but what if the move confused people? I have cold feet & the longer I wait the worse it gets. I have seen it done succesfully. They leave the old shop up & a big message across the banner "WE have moved to www.blahblahblah" and at the new shop real big it says  "WE just moved, check out our feedback at our old address www.blahblahblah"

It's a tough call.

I do have my own www that I have had for 8 years & it is pointed to my etsy shop so you can type in either addy & hit my etsy shop.

I don't know pepper, it's such a tough call...


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was thinking about maybe just extending my current name to moonstruckmagic bath & body but does that make you want to enter my shop? All honesty because I was thinking of another name for my www shop so I don't know either. I'm real nervous and would hate to lose the few repeat customers I already have! LOL So if my etsy site says one thing then my www says another I really would be starting from scratch. Then again I only have a certain amount of sales so maybe I should?


----------



## Chay (Oct 11, 2008)

I would definately enter your shop based on the name Moonstruck Magic Bath and Body. How are your sales on magical items compared to items without a spiritual connotation?


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well there are sales there but then again its the same as with my regular products. Thats also why I was thinking of opening a webstore apart from etsy because its hard to get yourself in there. My best selling items are my handmilled soap and lotions. Maybe I should try just incorporating those two items into everything else?


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Feel Your Frustration...*

I have not had any actual sales for anything (doing this for 2 + years now). Only my mother & Aunt...who do purchase from me. But have yet to sell anything online from a complete stranger.  So in that arena...I can't relate. I wish I could! LOL 

BUT...to change the name or not to change it...is a challenging decision.
I started out with Erin's Custom Creations. Then, I changed it to Erin Marie's Custom Creations, because I felt Erin is a very common name...and have noticed a lot of people use "Custom Creations" in various spelling online. And so I wanted it to be more unique...stand out.

BUT...then I started to feel it was too long. Not only does it take a lot of space up on my labels, online logos, etc...but it may also deter people from buying from me. Then a friend suggested Just making it "Erin Marie's." After all, Mary Kay did it and was a ragin success.  It was very flattering to be compared to Mary Kay. LOL So, I changed the name again. But now it doesn't describe, convey or insinuate what my business is about. So...I am back to Erin Marie's Custom Creations. Blagh! LOL

I definitely think changing the name of your business to make it appeal to your audience more is a good move. But it's not always as easy as one may think....we can all atest to that! LOL

BTW...While we're on the subject...what are your opinions about my numerous business name changes? I'd truly like to know from a consumer's point of view...what all of you think.


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a name that doesn't really relate to my soaps in Gobbler's Run.  It's the name of my Farm so I just added handmade soaps to it

Gobbler's Run
Handmade Soaps
Yanac Victoria

The first two lines is bigger than the last and I just include my location cause I'm proud to be selling from a remote location.  I've thought about changing it but most of my sales are local farmers markets so its a selling point.  It is a hard decision


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, I think most of us are our own worst critic. Most others tend to comment that they sound great, etc. But we tend to pick at them eternally. LOL Atleast I know I do.    I have been handing out samples for about a year now (not repeatedly to the same people). Trying to get some interest going. But no local sales yet (although I think I am one of the only people in my direct-area that make and sell bath & body products). I like your business name BTW, "Gobbler's Run." Cut & Catchy!


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*moonstruckmagic bath & body*



			
				pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I was thinking about maybe just extending my current name to moonstruckmagic bath & body but does that make you want to enter my shop? All honesty because I was thinking of another name for my www shop so I don't know either. I'm real nervous and would hate to lose the few repeat customers I already have! LOL So if my etsy site says one thing then my www says another I really would be starting from scratch. Then again I only have a certain amount of sales so maybe I should?


IMHO I do like that one =moonstruckmagic bath & body 
Tisn't easy 
  :idea:  :idea:  :idea:


----------



## digit (Mar 2, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I am approaching 1000 sales in my etsy shop so I hate to close it down & open a new shop & start w/ 0 feedback.




 Can you just change the name without opening a new shop?


			
				pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I was thinking about maybe just extending my current name to moonstruckmagic bath & body but does that make you want to enter my shop? All honesty because I was thinking of another name for my www shop so I don't know either. I'm real nervous......


Wow........that is a tough call. Honestly, I do like your name. Could it just be the word order? Moonstruck Bath & Body, etc


			
				busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> So...I am back to Erin Marie's Custom Creations.


While I do like this name, "custom creations" to me, can be anything from food to clothing. I admit that if I was looking for bath items, I may pass your name up because it doesn't indicate that it is what I am looking for. Unless there were visuals to clue me in. Perhaps add a second line or put 'bath' in it? Erin Marie's Custom Bath Creations or Custom Bath Creations by Erin Marie

Not much help here, but I am cheering for you all. I am also trying to come up with a name, so I understand this. Lane changed her name and style. Haven't seen her around lately, but she had a gazillion things going on. I hope it was successful!! 

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 2, 2009)

I never even thought about that digit! That's not far from the original name and yet shorter and better! LOL


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*Moonstruck*

Digits right I think.
Moonstruck Bath & Body.
I hovered over that idea too but thought that you might not like to loose that word magic .But Moonstruc says magic.
I love Cher and N.C. in Moonstruck by the way.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Thanks, Digit!*

Thnks Digit! I have contemplated that as well. Just don't think I can add another word to the name...and still fit it on my labels and such. Hmmm...have to think on that. There's got to be away to add it, and make it work. Thanks for your opinion! It's so hard to true, constructive opinions from friends and family. 



			
				digit said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*try*

How about *Bathe of Erin**
 :wink: *


----------



## digit (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: try*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> How about *Bathe of Erin**
> :wink: *



I love it!!!!! Excellent choice Starduster! Oh wait.............not my decision.  

Digit


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: try*



			
				digit said:
			
		

> starduster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a scream , or should that be a squeal taking into account what you have in your mounth.
mmmmm


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*You Two Crack Me Up! LOL*

that's a tough one. they're all so good!  I guess I just need to break down and do some praying about it.  Should be my 1st thought. Usually ends up my last resort. Bad Erin.


----------



## starduster (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: You Two Crack Me Up! LOL*



			
				busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> that's a tough one. they're all so good!  I guess I just need to break down and do some praying about it.  Should be my 1st thought. Usually ends up my last resort. Bad Erin.



Seriously good idea.Hand it over to who ever or how ever your beliefs go.
You'll get it.
 :wink:


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Girlfriend!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Bath of Erin sounds nice.

Bath by Erin is aniother possible variation.


----------

